# Fahaka Puffer and friends



## meanfish (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

awsome puffer, but im not sure if he will tolerate those other fish in the long run.


----------



## shoefreak03 (Feb 24, 2006)

mike123 said:


> awsome puffer, but im not sure if he will tolerate those other fish in the long run.


thats what i was thinking. GL with the combo. hope it works out.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

shoefreak03 said:


> awsome puffer, but im not sure if he will tolerate those other fish in the long run.


thats what i was thinking. GL with the combo. hope it works out.








[/quote]

how long have u had them together?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

arent tehy better in brackish water? i could be wrong, but when he kills those other guys you should consider changing to brackish


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> arent tehy better in brackish water? i could be wrong, but when he kills those other guys you should consider changing to brackish


No, Fahakas are strictly freshwater.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Eventually those other fish will make a good snack for the fahaka. It's just a matter of time.









But for the time being, lookin' good.

What size is the tank?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> arent tehy better in brackish water? i could be wrong, but when he kills those other guys you should consider changing to brackish


No, Fahakas are strictly freshwater.
[/quote]
really, so they never live in brackish water???forget i ever posted taht last post


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> arent tehy better in brackish water? i could be wrong, but when he kills those other guys you should consider changing to brackish


No, Fahakas are strictly freshwater.
[/quote]
really, so they never live in brackish water???forget i ever posted taht last post
[/quote]

They live in inland Africa, so no, they do not encounter brackish water.

I think you should change the topic to Fahaka Puffer and Food.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

waw thats a interesting combo, ur gonan ahve to keep us informed on how that works out, mine kills anything he can catch, doesnt even eat them usualy. yeha there totaly fresh but i hear they like more alkaline water tho.

waw thats a interesting combo, ur gonan ahve to keep us informed on how that works out, mine kills anything he can catch, doesnt even eat them usualy. yeha there totaly fresh but i hear they like more alkaline water tho.


----------

